# I'm NUbin' It!



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Finally tried my first NUb from my video contest winnings. It was the habano 466. This cigar was awesome! It started off great and never stopped. The only change was in the middle I got a little more creamy taste. The pictures show a terrible wrapper split but it smoked great and only canoed slightly up the split. Sam has a winner. Thanks again Sam! Come on tax return!

I tried the stand but the cigar fell over before I could get the camera. It took a fall to the table to get the ash off though.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

A shame about the crack, but hey, if it was still a great smoke, no big deal. One of these days, I gotta try one of these.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Only a few more weeks!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Should be coming out soon. Website says less than a week. I've had the Habano and Connecticut. Def prefer the Habano at this point, althought the Connecticut wasn't bad either.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Cant wait to puff one to the nub!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

HA HA Brian, I knew after I smoked mine you were not going to be able to wait. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice pics.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I sound like a broken record but here goes" SON OF A BITCH< IWANT NUBS!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good cant wait to get one!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I want a cammy really bad come on opening day


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice nubbin


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

jam said:


> I want a cammy really bad come on opening day


Jam, PM being sent...

Brian.. Nice pics bro. I LOVED the connecticut and the habano wrapper. I gifted away my cammy wrapped one that I got from the video contest, but I made up for it by pre-ordering a box of the cammy wrapped nubs, as well as a box of habanos.. Connecticuts are up next 
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

poriggity said:


> Jam, PM being sent...
> 
> Brian.. Nice pics bro. I LOVED the connecticut and the habano wrapper. I gifted away my cammy wrapped one that I got from the video contest, but I made up for it by pre-ordering a box of the cammy wrapped nubs, as well as a box of habanos.. Connecticuts are up next
> Scott


Same here. I gifted the cammy to Habana. I still have the Connecticut to try.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> Same here. I gifted the cammy to Habana. I still have the Connecticut to try.


The connecticut is a NICE smooth AM smoke with some coffee.. If you're a coffee drinker  I can't believe you waited this long! I waited 3 days :redface: and smoked the habano, then the next day I smoked the connecticut :lol:
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

poriggity said:


> The connecticut is a NICE smooth AM smoke with some coffee.. If you're a coffee drinker  I can't believe you waited this long! I waited 3 days :redface: and smoked the habano, then the next day I smoked the connecticut :lol:
> Scott


It took all my willpower and then some!:biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea,I noticed a few of my Nubs had a crack up the side. Still a great smoke though.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking smoke


----------

